# Método Experimental de Compresión y Expansión de audio sobre potencia



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2009)

Es un viejísimo metodo para comprimir o expandir audio ya sobre los parlantes (se usaba en los valvulares).

Si bién hace 60 años éste método posiblemente haya sido refinado y hasta "Profesional", hoy es solo para experimentarlo o aún usarlo sobre pequeñas potencias . . . tal vez hasta 25 Wrms.

Particularmente no me gusta la Compresión, si bién entiendo su utilidad como relleno en fiestas ruidosas, y prefiero expandir las grabaciones , que ya vienen comprimiditas de fábrica , para mi uso personal.

NO tiene la ELASTICIDAD de otros equipos que trabajan sobre señal , y la compresión o expansión la hacen DERROCHANDO esa potencia (Antes que saques la cuenta   . . .  si te preocupa el rendimiento , no sigas leyendo . . .  ésto no es para vos !  ).

Y justamente otro de los inconvenientes que tiene es que se lo arma configurado para una determinada potencia. 

Su ventaja es que no hay que intervenir dentro de un equipito cerrado, ya que es exterior. También es una ventaja para los principiantes con muy poca experiencia en electrónica . . . ya que no tiene !

El compresor es por demás de sencillo, un juego de pequeñas lámparas en paralelo. El tema es que no se puede poner una única lámpara de la tensión y potencia adecuada ya que tendría demasiada inercia térmica y empezaría a "bombear", así que se utilizarán por ejemplo 10 lámparas de 24V 2W. A baja potencia , frias , sumarán al parlante 3 ohms, a mayor potencia aumentan su resistencia comprimiendo los picos.

El expansor , que lo he tenido hace siglos andando en un Fapesa de 40Wrms (todavía tengo el frasco de 40 foquitos Philips de 24V 2W ) es un puente balanceado en "frio" y que se desbalancea en "caliente". Cada lamparita fria mide 30 ohms, así que 10 lamparitas en paralelo darán 3 ohms , las resistencias fijas R1 y R2 también serán de 3 ohms , yo usaba unas de alambre regulables.

Entonces con el puente balanceado a cero potencia no circula (o casi no circula) corriente a travéz del parlante, a medida que aumenta el voltaje, la impedancia de las lámparas va aumentando y al desbalancear el puente aumenta "desproporcionadamente" la corriente que circula por el parlante produciendo la expansión, cada lámpara encendida totalmente mediría 290 ohms, así que diéz en paralelo = 29 ohms.

Algunas limitaciones:

Pocas lámparas en paralelo tienen mucha resistencia y entonces queda alta la impedancia total del puente balanceado.

Demasiadas lámparas podrían superar la propia potencia del equipo a quemar en Jouls.

Si el voltaje de las lámparas es bajo, funciona mejor pero podríamos quemarlas.

Si es demasiado alto , no llegarían a ponerse "rojas" y tampoco serviría.

Emplea mucha potencia para enrojecer filamentos   .


----------



## Cacho (Abr 5, 2009)

No había pensado nunca en un Expansor aplicado a los parlantes. Usé el clasico foquito en serie con los parlantes para que se "chupara" los picos más de una vez, pero la inversa no se me había ocurrido pensarla, ni usar algo así como compresor poniendo varios para bajar la inercia (aunque la función es la misma).

Como decís: Son un desastre de eficiencia, pero ingeniosos y fáciles de implementar. Están buenos...

Saludos y gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2009)

Gracias San . . .  digo Don . . .  Cacho a secas   

¡ Que bueno encontrar gente que habla el mismo idioma !

Te cuento por que lo posteé más allá de su bruta ineficiencia, porque yo ya lo tuve andando y en verdad expande muy bonito.

Pero además por el ingenioso uso del puente y la sencilla manera de resolver la gran inercia térmica de las lámparas de mas consumo. Lo había sacado de una "Radio Práctica" pero en aquel entonces poco entendía cómo andaba   .

Después voy a postear otro uso de un puente que automáticamente seleccionaba la alimentación adecuada (110 o 220), si si ya se que hay conmutadas que andan desde 90 a 240Vac directamente , pero lo interesante es ver cómo lo habían resuelto en la época del arco y la flecha.

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2009)

Aprovechen a poner lamparitas ahora.

Para comenzar se prohiben las lamparas de simple espiralado (Las mas aptas para estos engendros).



> El día 14 de Junio pasado se publicó en el Boletín la disposición 324/2007 de Lealtad Comercial que establece nuevas exigencias para la comercialización de lámparas incandescentes para el uso residencial y de alumbrado en general.
> 
> Esta nueva reglamentación establece que *solamente* podrán ser comercializadas en la Argentina lámparas incandescentes de filamento doble espiralado, quedando prohibidas para su comercialización las lámparas incandescentes con filamento de simple espiralado.
> 
> ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Aprovechen a poner lamparitas ahora.
> 
> Para comenzar se prohiben las lamparas de simple espiralado (Las mas aptas para estos engendros).
> 
> ...


 
Che Fogonazo los watts que consume el expansor encendiendo lamparitas ¿lo considerás "alumbrado residencial"?    JAJAJA


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Pero además por el ingenioso uso del puente y la sencilla manera de resolver la gran inercia térmica de las lámparas de mas consumo. *Lo había sacado de una "Radio Práctica" *pero en aquel entonces poco entendía cómo andaba   .



NOOOO! Noooo me hagas acordar de la Radio Práctica! Que buena revista (o diario?) que era esa!

Tenía toda una colección desde 1982 a 1994 y fué mi fuente de inspiración durante toda la Universidad. La tenía en casa de mis viejos, pero cuando me casé, mi madre un día se empelotó por el desbole de revistas y las tiró a todas! (solo salvé unas 10 que tenía en mi casa). Malditos cartoneros los que se las llevaron!

Me hiciste acordar y ahora me chorrean las lágrimas...SNIFFFFFF!

PD: Muy interesante el hilo que creaste. Había visto esto hacía siglos, pero tenía el buffer completamente vacío.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2009)

Tenía toda la colección desde antes del 70 hasta que la dejaron de hacer , eran tantas que las apilaba 10 para un lado y 10 para el otro (por los espesores de los lomos) y las embolsaba en esas bolsas gruesas y blancas de materia prima de polietileno o polipropileno y fueron a parar al altillo. Un lio cada vez que quería buscar algo , bajar bolsas, ver los índices , embolsarlas de nuevo , subir esas bolsas , bajar otras , y así !

Hasta que alguna vez hice una selección y me quedé con unas 100 supongo , y años mas tarde volví a descartar y me quedarán unas 30 por ahi.

Lindo diariito


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> .....NOOOO! Noooo me hagas acordar de la Radio Práctica! Que buena revista (o diario?) que era esa!


Idem 1



> Tenía toda una colección desde 1982 a 1994 y fué mi fuente de inspiración durante .......


Ídem 2 (Pero mi colección comenzó en los ..... Mejor mejor no digo )



> Tenía toda una colección desde 1982 a 1994 y fué mi fuente de inspiración durante toda la Universidad. La tenía en casa de mis viejos, pero cuando me casé, mi madre un día se empelotó por el desbole de revistas y las tiró a todas! (solo salvé unas 10 que tenía en mi casa). Malditos cartoneros los que se las llevaron!


Ídem 3 (Pero en mi caso fue mi esposa, junto con mi colección de vinilos)









> Me hiciste acordar y ahora me chorrean las lágrimas...SNIFFFFFF!


Ídem 4

Otra que se perdió es la *Revista Telegráfica Electrónica* con un nivel excelente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Tenía toda la colección desde antes del 70 hasta que la dejaron de hacer , eran tantas que las apilaba 10 para un lado y 10 para el otro (por los espesores de los lomos) y las embolsaba en esas bolsas gruesas y blancas de materia prima de polietileno o polipropileno y fueron a parar al altillo. Un lio cada vez que quería buscar algo , bajar bolsas, ver los índices , embolsarlas de nuevo , subir esas bolsas , bajar otras , y así !
> 
> Hasta que alguna vez hice una selección y me quedé con unas 100 supongo , y años mas tarde volví a descartar y me quedarán unas 30 por ahi.
> 
> Lindo diariito



Seeee! Yo las tenía metidas en bolsas de basura de consorcio y amontonadas arriba de un armario en el lavadero de la casa de mis viejos...
Era un bardo buscar ahí algún número, pero nunca pude tirar nada por que en todas encontraba algo interesante.

Que lástima que desapareció..

No sabés si la editorial sigue viva o si venden la colección en PDF? Tengo ganas de buscar si eso está en alguna parte, pero la ultima vez que estuve en Bs. As. no tuve tiempo de ir por la editorial...

*PD: Perdon por el off-toppic*

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2009)

JAJAJA Fogonazo , tuve un cuñado que fué asistente social en una unidad carcelaria que me contaba las realidades de la cárceles , al de la foto lo llamaban  "MASTER"     JAJAJA 

No hagamos apología del suegricidio esposaicidio y filiascidio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Otra que se perdió es la *Revista Telegráfica Electrónica* con un nivel excelente



Que lo pa...
Esa también era *excelente*, pero era mas cara y mis finanzas no me permitían comprarla, así que elgí la *Radio [y Electrónica] Práctica* (ese era el nombre en la primera hoja).

Mas tarde, me volví bol... buscando unos artículos que necesitaba para un currito que tenía, pero habían aparecido en la Telegráfica Electrónica y no tenía forma de encontrarlos.....el día que llueva sopa voy a tener un tenedor en la mano...

Repito la pregunta, Fogo, no sabés si la editorial de la Telegráfica sigue viva y/o si venden la colección en PDF en alguna parte? Estoy dispuesto a pagarla (si el costo es razonable), mas que nada por el valor sentimental...vió?

PD: Genial la foto de Barrera (o Barreda?)!

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Repito la pregunta, Fogo, no sabés si la editorial de la Telegráfica sigue viva y/o si venden la colección en PDF en alguna parte? Estoy dispuesto a pagarla (si el costo es razonable), mas que nada por el valor sentimental...vió?
> 
> Saludos!


No tengo la mas P- - - idea, pero me voy a fijar en algún numero de los que me quedan el nombre de la editorial para rastrearla.

También había la competencia de la Radio Práctica" que se editaba en el mismo formato, un "Cuasi-Diario" pero no recuerdo el nombre, esta otra era bastante pedorra.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> No tengo la mas P- - - idea, pero me voy a fijar en algún numero de los que me quedan el nombre de la editorial para rastrearla.



De la Radio Práctica te paso los datos que tengo en el último numero que compré (16 de diciembre de 1994):
Editorial CUL-TEC S.A.
Independencia 1654 - Buenos Aires
Telef: 383-7126/381-9302/381-9237  (que viejo, eh? ...les faltan los 4 adelante)

Que boló...pensar que he vivido 7 años a 8 cuadras de esa dirección (yo vivía en Chacabuco 848...a 30 mts de Independencia) y nunca en la P ...vida se me ocurrió ir....



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> También había la competencia de la Radio Práctica" que se editaba en el mismo formato, un "Cuasi-Diario" pero no recuerdo el nombre, esta otra era bastante pedorra.



Creo que tenía una de esas, pero comprada en 1979 o antes. Era una que me compró mi padre cuando ya había visto que me gustaba la electrónica...pero la verdad que ni me acuerdo el nombre por que voló junto con las otras a la basura (hayyyyy....madre hay una sola!).

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2009)

Ezavalla . . .  yo andaba por su barrio . . . por unos Pinos   

(no me haga acordar que me vuelvo   )


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2009)

Yo solía frecuentar un albergue transistorio que queda a 1 cuadra.

Editorial *ARBÓ* (Telegráfica Electrónica) *NO ta mas*.
Editorial *Cul-Tec S.A.* (Radio Practica) Encontré que en el 2008 cumplió 60 años, tal vez alguien quede vivo ? aparentemente publica PC Practica


*! Que bueno, el post ya se fue "Al Chancho" ¡*

Para no salirme demasiado tema del Foro cometí una falta de ortografía intensiónal.

En mi caso esa revista fue uno de los incentivos que me llevó a la electrónica, la compraba cuando todavía estaba en la secundaria. 
Y no venía escrita en piedra como alguno estará pensando, ya venia en papel.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 5, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> También había la competencia de la Radio Práctica" que se editaba en el mismo formato, un "Cuasi-Diario" pero no recuerdo el nombre, esta otra era bastante pedorra.


Que yo me acuerde la Radio Practica venia "tipo diario" y la revista mas parecida era la Radio Tecnica.

Fue una lastima la desaparicion de la Revista Telegrafica despues de 80 años de publicacion. 
A partir de los 90 se fue quedando sin anunciantes y tuvo que ir bajando la cantidad de paginas. Demoro varios años en terminar de morir


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Ezavalla . . .  yo andaba por su barrio . . . por unos Pinos





			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Yo solía frecuentar un albergue transistorio que queda a 1 cuadra.



Ustedes tienen su historia ehhh?
Y el albergue queda a dos cuadras...a una cuadra hay un supermercado gigante de un chino!

Lindo barrio San Telmo...pero dicen que ahora está lleno de gente meticulosa!.. Hasta un super hotel les han hecho



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> En mi caso esa revista fue uno de los incentivos que me llevó a la electrónica, la compraba cuando todavía estaba en la secundaria.
> Y no venía escrita en piedra como alguno estará pensando, ya venia en papel.



Ni tampoco en pergamino   

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2009)

Me gustaban las maderas   , Cedro Azul , Los Pinos, aunque por ahí los tiene todos en hilera , Noya , Plus , Venus. Ya me imagino quienes estaban tras el muro   .


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *! Que bueno, el post ya se fue "Al Chancho" ¡*


! Y se sigue alejando raudamente ¡

*! Es un gusto participar en un post así ¡*


----------



## capitanp (Abr 6, 2009)

no digo mas por el lagrimon, tenia hasta las ultimas, a color y en formato reducido


----------



## asherar (Abr 9, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Otra que se perdió es la *Revista Telegráfica Electrónica* con un nivel excelente



¿ Alguien tiene idea de si esa era una publicación argentina ?
Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2015)

Esa era una publicación argentina, que si mal no recuerdo era editada o distribuida por *Arbó*. Recuerdo haber publicado en ella un par de artículos a mediados de los 90's...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2015)

Esperamos copia de esos artículos . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2015)

OK. Creo que tengo fotocopias para escanearlos... pero no tienen un pomo que ver con audio... aunque de todas formas este thread ya se fué al pasto hace un rato largoooooooo....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2015)

A partir del 4to mensaje de Fogo


----------



## asherar (Abr 9, 2015)

Estoy viendo que hay un registro de una Nueva Telegráfica Electrónica, iniciada en 1994. 
Tal vez sean los continuadores ... 

http://www.latindex.org/buscador/ficRev.html?folio=7429&opcion=1


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2015)

Fijate que es de Ariel Arbó


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2015)

Acá les subo los artículos que publiqué... y efectivamente era en la Nueva Telegráfica Electrónica, pero en la biblioteca del laburo hay varias de las mas viejas. Me fijo y les cuento.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 9, 2015)

* Que Chica es La Argentina.Con que tu eres Ese famoso Ingeniero Eduardo M.Zavalla,(Me sonaba ese apellido) Recuerdo ,leer precisamente ese articulo y me parecio mas que interesante, para aquel momento

Felicitaciones estimado Dr Zoidberg.

Pd,Que tiempos aquellos en que las Pc eran un carro ,en comparacion de los procesamientos actuales,con discos inmensos,memorias de gb,velocidades, impensables en los 90,y como se buscaba optimizar, los pocos recursos,para sumar a los procesos una interface grafica amigable para el usuario. Ya que estamos en la nostagia  a veces les cuento a mis Jovenes seguidores y alumnos, las cosas que haciamos con los 48k de La ZX Spectrum,Y me miran desconfiados.

Saludos.

Atte El Griego.*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2015)

Gracias Griego!!!
Y si... era una época muy diferente, donde las computadoras estaba muy difundidas pero no adentro de un teléfono celular (que eran bastaaaaaante raros y muuuy caros) y había que hacer malabarismos con lo que fuera que se podía manotear. Lo del artículo de soft lo hice en una pentium (1??) de 75Mhz y 16 Mb de RAM. El disco no me acuerdo, pero debe haber tenido 500Mb o por ahí  ... 20 años en informática es una eternidad...


----------

